# Loggerhead Shrike



## rip18 (Jan 14, 2013)

This shot isn't as cool as the shrike eating that I posted earlier, but it's a much better shrike portrait...

Nikon D300s, Nikkor 600 mm w/1.4x teleconverter, f/5.6, 1/125th second, ISO 200, tripod, fill flash with fresnel extender, slight crop.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 14, 2013)

Great shot! When I was a youngun, "french mockingbirds" were a common sight in the summer, as they hung lizards and bugs on the barbwire fence. I hardly ever see one anymore.


----------



## carver (Jan 14, 2013)

Great shot rip,I bet it can do some damage with that sharp beak.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow Great shot Rip ! love the muted  Bg ,and the detail in the feathers is top notch !


----------



## Hoss (Jan 14, 2013)

Wonderful capture Rip.  It does have a bit of a mean look to it.

Hoss


----------



## John I. Shore (Jan 14, 2013)

Great shot.....never seen one of those up close.

John I.


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Real nice portrait!


----------



## DRB1313 (Jan 15, 2013)

Nice job balancing the flash to the ambient.  Can't say that
I can remember seeing one of these little guys.


----------



## Crickett (Jan 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks, y'all!


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 24, 2013)

I know folks will find this hard to believe but back when we still had a working farm and miles of barb wire, i actually found rice birds (chipping sparrows) pegged to the wire by  shrikes, i wish I would have had a camera then for proof but I was young and BB gun hunting!


----------



## rip18 (Jan 24, 2013)

Yep, it's amazing the things you can find that they've hung in their larder - sparrows, other small birds, lizards, frogs, mice, big bugs...

The third shot in this post I made recently is of a shrike eating a Carolina wren!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=722514


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 24, 2013)

rip18 said:


> Yep, it's amazing the things you can find that they've hung in their larder - sparrows, other small birds, lizards, frogs, mice, big bugs...
> 
> The third shot in this post I made recently is of a shrike eating a Carolina wren!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=722514



I missed that post!  I'm glad you caught that on film!  Awsome


----------



## quinn (Jan 24, 2013)

Awesome capture rip! I missed it the first time around!


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 24, 2013)

rip18 said:


> Yep, it's amazing the things you can find that they've hung in their larder - sparrows, other small birds, lizards, frogs, mice, big bugs...
> 
> The third shot in this post I made recently is of a shrike eating a Carolina wren!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=722514



If that bird weighed 30+ lbs, it would be hanging people up on a fence!   Glad those rascals are small!


----------



## cbryant (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice pic


----------

